# Saw A huge yote



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Over by Iowa park Texas last week, I saw A huge yote he was about 30" tall he even ran thru A herd of Camels. He crossed the road in just A few seconds. ,then he stood in the pasture on the north side of U S 287 N. I think it might have even been A Coy-Dog? Anybody else see A huge one???


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

Iowa Texas camels???


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

LovPRQueen said:


> Iowa Texas camels???


I agree! Forget the coyote, I wanna hear about the camels!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, there are people around here who have camels. (James is talking about the area where I live).


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, and to clear up the confusion, the name of the town is *Iowa Park*. It's a suburb of Wichita Falls.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I run on U S 287 quite A bit.And I just enjoy spotting the odd critters. plus the size of that yote was odd. He stopped and looked back over his shoulder from the pasture. Now everybody knows theres A Elephant breeding farm in Arkansas. Right???


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

No, I didn't know about an elephant farm in Arkansas. I bet that looks quite unusual along that beautiful countryside.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what exactly do you use for elephant fencing


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

a big hole

I once saw a yote that a man had shot in west PA that was huge. It was attacking his horse in the pasture alone. I would put money on it that it was part dog.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Zebras too.
Before we moved to Tx we commuted from the Louisiana bayou. One day when we were driving home I sat up and said "I saw a zebra!" My hubby had a good laugh, and ribbed me all the way home. Until the next time we came through . . . there was a farm with exotic animals.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

I have/had some family in Electra. i've seen the camels too. and ostriches on the highway between Amarillo & Lubbock. and oryx antelope at the whitesands missle range in New Mexico.
and the Zebras on the interstate east of Dallas. in fact at the "Zebra Farm" we video taped a butt neck cow. there was a cow w/ the hind end of it's twin hanging off it's neck.
as for the coyote a 30" tall yote would be about 70-75# out west and as much as 85# w/ the heavier built easterns. they are built like a greyhound under the fur. more likely someones wolf hybrid got loose. wolves, coyotes & dogs require extremely unusual circumstances to interbreed like human intervention or EXTREME dispersal by a young adult.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Hunting down south of San Antonio I saw an eland looking over a tall fence. That was the biggest critter I ever saw while hunting. Or was it a nilgai? Now I have to go google. Nope, it was an eland. 

Most of the wolves out here measure about 30-36" at the shoulder so that would be a huge coyote. A 30" wolf might weigh 60-70 lbs and he is heavier built than a coyote.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I had one the size of a greman shepherd run not 10 feet in front of me one day a few years back as I was walking down to feed the chickens. Yelled at him and he ran off, a few days later, had the biggest bobcat I've ever seen down there, chunked him off. He stopped at the end of a concrete water trough that is 4 feet across the end and he was that long, huge head, like a basketball, never saw the like before, or since. I am about 6 miles south of the intersection of US 287 and US 67.
Ed


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

james dilley said:


> Over by Iowa park Texas last week, I saw A huge yote he was about 30" tall he even ran thru A herd of Camels. He crossed the road in just A few seconds. ,then he stood in the pasture on the north side of U S 287 N. I think it might have even been A Coy-Dog? Anybody else see A huge one???


They just had a story about this camel herd on the local news. Over a hundred are about to be sold. The widow of the original owner is keeping about 25 of them. The rest are being sold.

That herd was started there in that location over 30 years ago.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

we get coy-dogs here...halfies, and mean. As well as full blooded coyotes. I wish people would fix their dogs. the male dog owners are the worst IMO, folks round here allow them to roam, and sometimes people dont spay until after the first season, then its too late.
BTW....camels are really cool


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks to shoddy fencing in parts of Texas, we now have feral roaming exotics. A friend of mine nearly had a heart attack hunting deer when some other exotic animals walked in front of him. He asked the landowner about them and was told that they were feral and breeding.....


----------

